
How a ‘Nutrition Heretic’ Overcame a Big, Fat Public Shaming - deegles
http://nymag.com/vindicated/2016/11/how-a-nutrition-heretic-overcame-a-big-fat-public-shaming.html
======
DrScump
"The article argued that the conventional thinking on nutrition that we’d been
living with since the 1970s was likely to be incorrect, that we should be
avoiding refined carbohydrates and sugars, not eating low-fat diets, and that
maybe it was the infamous Dr. Robert Atkins, of all people, whose advice we
should be taking, at least if we are fatter than we prefer, as an ever-
increasing number of Americans surely are."

That sentence should be taken out and shot.

(for length, not content)

